# Some of my toys



## jimofcfd (Feb 14, 2005)

Here are pictures of 4 of my toys that I had out for cleaning.
1. S&W 586
2. Russian SKS and PolyTech SKS Hunter
3. Kimber M96 in 22-250


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the 586..Smith&Wesson needs to get back to there old school line of guns instead of handcannons all the time.


----------



## jimofcfd (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, the "L" frame is just about ideal in size to be comfortable to shoot. I have actually hunted woodchuck with this one and is quite easy to be accurate with.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 586 as well its a 8 3/8" scope ring model, I have a 4X Burris on her, I wish I had some of the Smith guns back that I was foolish enough to sell and trade over the years.


----------

